

Apple Watch Sales Have Plummeted - JohnTHaller
http://www.dailytech.com/Apple+Watch+Sales+Have+Plummeted/article37429.htm

======
JohnTHaller
Sales are down to as little as 4,000 a day. They are very good compared to the
lowkey Android Watch segment but, with the marketing done for the Apple Watch,
they're lower than many expected.

The Apple Watch launch appears not to have affected FitBit sales, with FitBit
now outselling Apple Watch again. [http://intelligence.slice.com/tracking-the-
fitness-of-fitnes...](http://intelligence.slice.com/tracking-the-fitness-of-
fitness-trackers-fitbit-is-in-a-class-by-itself/)

~~~
gluxon
I'm curious to see what these charts will look like when watchOS 2 is
released, or if it'll even make a difference.

P.S. Good to see you here John.

~~~
JohnTHaller
It might change things a bit once the watch itself can actually run 3rd party
apps. I think it would help sales a lot for Apple to allow the types of face
customizations that Android Wear does and to make a ton of commercial faces
available from major brands. Google is now starting to do that with Wear.

PS - Good to see you, too. I've been kicking around HN for a while.

------
applecore
Isn't it a bit early for sales to have “plummeted”? The iPod barely sold at
all for its first several years and iterations, and it was one of the most
successful products of all time.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod#Sales](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod#Sales)

~~~
JohnTHaller
I think, now that Apple is this dominant cash-flush company that spends a ton
on advertising, everyone was expecting an iPad-style sales curve (it went up
and up until it started falling off last year) instead of a large pre-
order/launch day event and then sales tapering off to not much.

There's also the fact that, at least in the immediate future, the smartwatch
category isn't poised to take off like smartphones did. Smartwatches are still
kind of interesting but not as big a game-changer as smartphones were.
Smartphones were the first time you could do these things on the go all the
time. Smartwatches, so far, just help you take your smartphone out of your
pocket less often. This can easily change, of course. And I say that as
someone with an LG G watch that's planning on messing around with development.

